# DIY: Activation of BOTH Rear Fog light



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Activation of BOTH Rear Fog light DIY*

Hi,
I was able to activate both rear fog lights for the CC .
It works, everything is already pre wired.

All you have to do is run a trigger wire *(000 979 009)*from the Euro light switch Pin 7 to the E connector of the J519 module PIN 13
J519 (Central Electronics Module) is located where the OBD port is. Underneath the drivers side
Then a minor Vag coding
in the Central Electronics Module [09]
Uncheck Bit 1 Byte 3 (to enable both rear fog lights)
Check Bit 4 Byte 4 (To activate both rear fog lights)
Uncheck Bit 6 Byte 4 (To activate rear fog lights)
EDIT :
To enable only the *left *rear fog light :
use the following coding
Check Bit 1 Byte 3
Uncheck Bit 4 Byte 4 
Uncheck Bit 6 Byte 4 
Thank you crazywayne311 for the idea 








*Lights switch ON*








*Dash Board Rear fog light on*








*Rear Fog lights OFF*








*Rear Fog Lights ON*










_Modified by kdagher at 12:02 AM 4-6-2009_


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

aweome! thanks for posting this. picking up my euro switch next week and wil be doing this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## genuino (Sep 5, 2006)

excellent kdagher! I knew I would find a reason to get the euro switch







.


_Modified by genuino at 1:41 PM 4-5-2009_


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

To enable only the left rear fog light :
use the following coding
Check Bit 1 Byte 3
Uncheck Bit 4 Byte 4
Uncheck Bit 6 Byte 4 



_Modified by kdagher at 10:31 PM 4-5-2009_


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

you took all my glory








i bought the euro switch and was supposed to get a trigger wire a while ago. but the vw dealership is 45min away. not to mention all my time has been focused on gettin my MK2 back on the road. (which she is back officially on the road)
awesome deal! so everything we briefly discuss is correct. it was already there...just needed the damn trigger wire. shoulda taken mine out the GLI before i traded it!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

part number on the trigger wire?


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_you took all my glory








i bought the euro switch and was supposed to get a trigger wire a while ago. but the vw dealership is 45min away. not to mention all my time has been focused on gettin my MK2 back on the road. (which she is back officially on the road)
awesome deal! so everything we briefly discuss is correct. it was already there...just needed the damn trigger wire. shoulda taken mine out the GLI before i traded it!

I will give you credits








I just supplied the diagrams to prove it










_Modified by kdagher at 12:04 AM 4-6-2009_


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_part number on the trigger wire?

Part Number is 000 979 009


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

ha straight ballin! got my trigger wire today! should have rear fogs running in a hour or so!


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_ha straight ballin! got my trigger wire today! should have rear fogs running in a hour or so!

Congratulations!! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

hey man...ok, so it says my last post was 1:14...so quite possibly 4:15 my time? ok, so the headlamp switch was pretty easy to take apart and installed the trigger wire. i dont know if i took the best path to run the wire but it made its way under the dash. now, on the MKV, none of the harnesses are labeled. the CC has them labeled! took apart that harnesses, installed the other end. zip tied where needed and did the vag coding...yeah, piece of cake! thanks bro!
oh yeah, and i vacuumed the car out and ate some food. i think i did well on time


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

lol. Nice!!
I am glad it worked.
Check your IM


----------



## 07SalsaGLI (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Activation of BOTH Rear Fog light DIY (kdagher)*

Thanks kdagher! Any interest in doing this for a fellow Vortex'r for a few bucks? I spend a lot of time in Montreal


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

it takes maybe 30 minutes tops and then vag com changes. that is if you know how to read the connectors and take them apart. i remember the first time i tried on the GLI and i was rather frustrated


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Activation of BOTH Rear Fog light DIY (07SalsaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07SalsaGLI* »_Thanks kdagher! Any interest in doing this for a fellow Vortex'r for a few bucks? I spend a lot of time in Montreal









Come to montreal, and ill do it for you.
Free of Charge








Just buy the trigger wire 000 979 009


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

couple pics of my rear fog done


----------



## grandbay (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

Looks great. I wish I had enough skill to do this. If I understand correctly most of the parts are already in the CC except for the light switch and a trigger wire (no idea what a trigger wire is).


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (grandbay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grandbay* »_Looks great. I wish I had enough skill to do this. If I understand correctly most of the parts are already in the CC except for the light switch and a trigger wire (no idea what a trigger wire is). 

will post pics of what a trigger wire looks like.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

ha its a yellow 16/18 awg wire about 18" long...and has a funny connector pin at each end


----------



## 07SalsaGLI (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Activation of BOTH Rear Fog light DIY (kdagher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdagher* »_
Come to montreal, and ill do it for you.
Free of Charge








Just buy the trigger wire 000 979 009

Cool ! I will be in Montreal April 16th to the 16th. IM me with your email so I can email you directly. THANKS!


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Activation of BOTH Rear Fog light DIY (07SalsaGLI)*

Just finished the whole euro switch install and rear fog activation....
A few things to add to this for clarity and ease if you have never opened up the dash or connectors on a CC, like I had not.
Remove your storage bin in the left knee panel. Open it, and there are two large plastic tabs in the top part of the dash inside the bin. Push them up and the bin will hinge down and you can pull it away. Makes running the trigger wire very easy.
The connector plug that goes into the light switch... Snip off the factory wire tie on the end. Then use a tiny flat head to open the clip on the side, give the shell a twist and it will slide apart. Pay attention when inserting the wire into the plug so that the spring side of the pin faces the holes on the connector side. Snap the shell back on, put on a new wire tie and run the trigger wire down toward the ECU. Use a couple of zip ties to secure it in place. Plug the light switch back in.
Connector on the ECU module is E as noted. Both E and F are the same physical connector. You wil see a red bar running the length of the module between all the plugs and it will say "Auf" with an arrow pointing to the passenger side. Slide that puppy in the direction of the arrow to remove plug E. Once the plug is out, you will see a tiny tab on the plug...put a tiny flat head into the tab, twist a bit and the plug housing slides out of the shell to reveal the pin out numbers and allow you to insert the trigger wire. There is only one pin 13 labled on the whole connector so you can't eff that up. Pay attention to how you insert it so the spring side of the wire pinfaces out the holes on the side of the connector. Pop the plug bac in, slide the red bar to towards the driver side and tehn button up the dash panel.
Follow the VAG Com instructions and the you are off and running with rear fogs.







Whole process should take you like 45 minutes tops.


----------



## TennisBall (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a stupid question. I was planning on doing this today but missed the delivery of the cable for the vag com part that came today. If I do the wiring today, will there be any problems with the lighting if I wait till Monday to do the vag com changes?


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (TennisBall)*

I dont think you'll have any lighting issues with the trigger wire and switch there and no vag codding.


----------



## narbo (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: (piperpilot964)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piperpilot964* »_I dont think you'll have any lighting issues with the trigger wire and switch there and no vag codding.

I have recoded and am waiting for my local dealership to get the wire in. Hopefully, wed. 
Thanks for the posting, kdagher


----------



## TennisBall (Jun 24, 2009)

EDIT: Wow I am a massive idiot, I didnt pull it out one more notch for the rears. Everything is working great! Thanks for the tips, they really helped. 
Also got my clear turns on, so I'm happy


_Modified by TennisBall at 8:58 PM 11-2-2009_


----------



## LtJGMLD (Aug 27, 2008)

Anybody here who made this mod have there city light mode working? (It'll be the 3rd position from "OFF" on the light switch) If so, pls help activate on this. Thanks a lot.


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Activation of BOTH Rear Fog light DIY (kdagher)*

as another note, if you want to use the rear fog bulbs as extra brake lights check Bit 4 in Byte 21. In fact you wouldn't need the euro switch for this, just the trigger wire and vcds. --edit, actually I don't hink you even need the trigger wire...


_Modified by angelico at 11:44 AM 1-10-2010_


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

why would you ever want to do this?
the point of the rear fog is rear end visibility.
...now it just looks like your driving with your rear brakes applied. 
the entire point of having only one lit is to increase visibility while not being mistaken for having a heavy brake foot.


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remembertofocus* »_why would you ever want to do this?
the point of the rear fog is rear end visibility.
...now it just looks like your driving with your rear brakes applied. 
the entire point of having only one lit is to increase visibility while not being mistaken for having a heavy brake foot.

many cars in the rest of the World have rear fog lights and a huge percentage have 2 not just one on the driver's side. As for North America, most have never seen them and don't understand their proper use. Of course, everyone on this continent also think their front fog lights should be turned on all of the time....


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

i'm not arguing their purpose or the fact that most people have no idea what they're for, you see people have them on in unnecessary conditions all the time.
i just think having two will only confuse people more and trouble the driver behind you...one bright light is sufficient...


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

sorry, I didn't mean it to sound offensive. I do agree that alot of people, especially in NA, will just think you have your foot on the brake and your third brake light is burnt out...


----------



## bagged bunny (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (angelico)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angelico* »_
many cars in the rest of the World have rear fog lights and a huge percentage have 2 not just one on the driver's side. As for North America, most have never seen them and don't understand their proper use. Of course, everyone on this continent also think their front fog lights should be turned on all of the time....

The ROW only have 1 rear fog light it is illegal to have 2 in operation at the same time. The point of a rear fog is to allow the drivers behind you to be able to see what side the driver is on hence the reason why it is only on the right or left side of a car. 
The rear fog light is used to give drivers coming up on slower cars the ability to know what side of the car they can safely pass on. Since you get hit with really big fines if you dont pass on the driverside of the car.
Sorry for the rant but I just wanted to clear up the rear fog light issue.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (bagged bunny)*

BUMP cuz im finally doing this tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: (RafaGolfBr)*

Quick question on this. I only want 1 rear fog and I see the coding for it in the first post. But does this require the relay cable as well? Or is that only if you want to have both rear fog lights???
I am installing a Euroswitch next week!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (kdeering)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdeering* »_Quick question on this. I only want 1 rear fog and I see the coding for it in the first post. But does this require the relay cable as well? Or is that only if you want to have both rear fog lights???
I am installing a Euroswitch next week! 

Without any coding you will get one (LEFT side) rear fog once Euroswitch and trigger wire are installed.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: (Ween2010)*

So no matter what you need the trigger wire.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (kdeering)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdeering* »_So no matter what you need the trigger wire.

Not 100% sure, but I believe so.


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

no, the trigger wire is needed if you want to activate the rear fog lights with the euro switch. the rest is only coding


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (kdagher)*

I guess the wire will just give you the rear fog icon on the dash.


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (Ween2010)*

exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gamichea (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (bagged bunny)*

All the ROW do not only have one rear fog light. For me it is an issue in Europe that one fog light is allowed either on the driver side or in the centre and two are also allowed as seen on many cars and trucks. The only cause for just one on the drivers side seems to be that the position on the other side is taken by the reversing lamp. I have always preferred two, firstly so a car cannot be mistaken for a motorcycle at distance in bad visibility and secondly when I take my car from the UK to mainland Europe I am not in the position of having a single rear fog light on the curb side.
In Europe the use of front and rear fog lights is restricted by law to bad visibility conditions.


----------



## Dietmar (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: Activation of BOTH Rear Fog light DIY (kdagher)*

Great for you CC guys that it's so easy... I was hoping on the Tiguan it'd be the same but apparently on top of
a.) trigger wire
b.) euro light switch
c.) new inner left taillight
d.) coding in module 9 central electronic
you also need to run a wire from control module #B4 to the rear light...
I did a.) to d.) and when pulling out to scond stage I get a bulb out warning which is I guess since there's no wire from J519 to rear fog light &*%$^%#@%$#$%


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^damn that sucks!


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Wasn't there some pics that accompanied this DIY? I am an accountant, not an EE and I get a little nervous playing with wiring.
Thanks


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott Evil* »_Wasn't there some pics that accompanied this DIY? I am an accountant, not an EE and I get a little nervous playing with wiring.
Thanks

There is somewhere, I think i have link saved at home. I will check for you when i get home from work. It's simple when you know what you are looking for.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i have something that'll help. its that of a Jetta but once underneath, its pretty damn easy. everything is labeled and marked...i'll post it in a few secs...


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

its basically the exact same module the CC has...but it should help. again, things under the CC dash are at least labeled. on my MKV GLI, they werent! ha ha


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*

Scott Evil, here is what i used to do it. It's for a GLI but it works. 
http://homepage.mac.com/cverva...g.pdf


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re:*

some cross-posting for you guys from the Tiguan thread...
ok, if this is like the B6 / CC /MK5, there should be a total of 4 (+) wiring points to the ECU.
1 for the Left backup light (T12k/12 or C12)
1 for the Right backup light (T12i/1 or B1)
1 for the Left rear fog (T12i/4 or B4)
1 for the Right rear fog (T12k/3 or C3)
The CC has all 4 wires pre installed, the B6 does not. Now, I don't know if the Tig has all the wiring in place or if it uses the same wire locations.
Since Dietmar got the wiring diagram, you're looking for something like the page that I attached below. From that, you should be able to figure where the left rear fog wire goes.
http://members.shaw.ca/angelico/passat/cc-wire_17.pdf 
If all 4 wires are not already there and you need left rear fog and both backup lights, you will either have to run an extra wire from the ECU to the rear fog OR move the one backup light to the rear fog location like the MK5 writeup and tap the right backup light and connect it to the left backup like in my B6 Skyline write in my sig.
Confused yet?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ha ha im not confused. this is my 2nd rear fog modded vehicle. the MKV GLI was slightly harder than the CC. hell Ray Charles could've done the CC rear fog lol!


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_ hell Ray Charles could've done the CC rear fog lol!









CC is totaly easy, my last post was directed to the Tig guy, but it shouldn't be that hard eithier...


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_hell Ray Charles could've done the CC rear fog lol!

And Stevie Wonder plays Punch Dub. I'll try not to take that personally.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

angelico i wasnt taking it person...its all good thats why i love the CC forum. everyone is straight to the point and chill. and scott, you made my day ha ha


----------



## Alec621 (Dec 28, 2009)

*DRLS*

IS their any way to disable the DRLs without buying a euroswith?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

With the VagCom. Thats actually the only way to do it. The Euroswitch doesn't get rid of them.


----------



## idq1i (Nov 2, 2009)

This may be a stupid question, but what is the point of the rear foglight? I have seen this on many german cars and it often baffled me. It looks like a short in the brake light to me.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

So in dense fog people coming up behind you can see you from further away. I also use it in heavy rain for the same reason. I have used it a couple times on tailgaters since they think I am braking. Great Idea? probably not.


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

remembertofocus said:


> why would you ever want to do this?
> the point of the rear fog is rear end visibility.
> ...now it just looks like your driving with your rear brakes applied.
> the entire point of having only one lit is to increase visibility while not being mistaken for having a heavy brake foot.


 I can't believe it took 28 posts until someone with common sense posted.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I haz cheezeburgerz said:


> I can't believe it took 28 posts until someone with common sense posted.


 The only issue with that is that rear fogs are not part of US regulations, cops don't know what they are. They will pull you over thinking you have a light out and give you fix it tickets for it. Personally I don;t like the idea of giving cops a reason to pull me over and if people just think I am on my brakes then they will stay off my ass in heavy fog and rain like they should. Also if you look at the back of A6s you'll note that it has both activated as well from the factory. :beer:


----------



## Passat94VR6 (Jul 7, 2007)

Only North American A6's have both activated from the factory so avoid confusion for dumb American's who don't know what they are and think they have a light burnt out. Over here in Europe, there is only ONE rear fog light on the driver's side or in the centre of the vehicle. Some cars have lenses for two like the back of an MkII Vauxhall Corsa, but only the driver's side lights up.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Calling us stupid American's because it isn't something that has been on an American car or most cars in America ever. Its not a regulation like it is over there we don't have to have them so most cars (as in anything that isnt German and even then only the MB and Audi) dont have them. We are stupid because there is no reason for us to know what they are? Your ignorance is astounding. :beer:


----------



## Viper40 (Aug 16, 2010)

*part number Euro light switch*

Hey guys, 

I was wondering what the part number is for the Euro light switch and where you guys got the best deal.

Thanks


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

[email protected] on here, OEMPlus carries then and I believe ECSTuning does as well.


----------



## Viper40 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ah thanks a lot man. I found both of the items (trigger wire + light switch). Could you just confirm I need the euro light switch part number: 1K0941431REH??

Thanks

Ow I also had the question: if anybody ever switched out the Mph gauges for km/h gauges. I bought my CC here in the US, but I'm taking it back to Europe. So I was wondering if its possible to do this?


----------



## coomoob1 (Dec 10, 2001)

Thanks for giving me something else to blow money on! 

Great write up!

And I love Montreal - great city, great people! :beer:


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

Ween2010 said:


> Without any coding you will get one (LEFT side) rear fog once Euroswitch and trigger wire are installed.


 Yes, works perfectly. Thanks for this great post.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Not sure if it's me not seeing E module. When I open the cubby should I see the the red bar. Can someone post a picture?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

HunterRose said:


> Not sure if it's me not seeing E module. When I open the cubby should I see the the red bar. Can someone post a picture?


You need to remove the whole cover (I think there are about 4 screws holding it up) below dash to access the module. I ran into same issue when I did mine. I removed the cubby and thought I would see it too. Not sure why the cubby is removed it really isnt necessary. I guess it helps when you are running the wire so you can get your hands in there.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Ween2010 said:


> You need to remove the whole cover (I think there are about 4 screws holding it up) below dash to access the module. I ran into same issue when I did mine. I removed the cubby and thought I would see it too. Not sure why the cubby is removed it really isnt necessary. I guess it helps when you are running the wire so you can get your hands in there.


Yup that did it. The module was the hardest part could not that tab to separate at all. But mission accomplished. Now on to the HIDs...... :thumbup:


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

bumping for new members


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Getting the E connector unplugged is a royal pain in the butt. I started too late and hopefully will get it tomorrow. Is it just force and pushing that tab in that separates the continued from the module?


----------



## ttbarks (Aug 8, 2010)

after my first service both of my rear fogs were activated. I went in for a service and because my hazard lights needed to be reconnected. I came out with both rear fogs activated n hazards fixed. i didnt even ask for the fogs but i guess the tech just figured he should add them cuz he prob had to vagcom the hazards.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> Getting the E connector unplugged is a royal pain in the butt. I started too late and hopefully will get it tomorrow. Is it just force and pushing that tab in that separates the continued from the module?


http://homepage.mac.com/cvervais/gli/gli_rear_fog.pdf This link shows how to easily remove the E connector.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

cwwiii said:


> http://homepage.mac.com/cvervais/gli/gli_rear_fog.pdf This link shows how to easily remove the E connector.


Thanks.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

ttbarks said:


> after my first service both of my rear fogs were activated. I went in for a service and because my hazard lights needed to be reconnected. I came out with both rear fogs activated n hazards fixed. i didnt even ask for the fogs but i guess the tech just figured he should add them cuz he prob had to vagcom the hazards.


Did you already own the euro switch? I don't see how this could have worked if you didn't have a trigger wire and I don't see VW giving and installing a $6.99 part just as a sign of good grace. :what:


----------



## ttbarks (Aug 8, 2010)

yeah i have the euro switch


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

cwwiii said:


> Did you already own the euro switch? I don't see how this could have worked if you didn't have a trigger wire and I don't see VW giving and installing a $6.99 part just as a sign of good grace. :what:


yeah...your hazards were messed up so you got rear fogs? something isnt adding up...people dont do stuff like that these days no more...


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

crazywayne311 said:


> yeah...your hazards were messed up so you got rear fogs? something isnt adding up...people dont do stuff like that these days no more...


:laugh:


----------



## C_GERM (Mar 20, 2011)

*I have an 08 .:R32. will this work for my .:R?*

Hey guys I was just looking around on vortex and I came across the rear fogs and I always wanted to be able to turn mine on. I was reading about how they come both left and right sides come pre wired. Where can I buy this trigger wire?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

R322817 said:


> Hey guys I was just looking around on vortex and I came across the rear fogs and I always wanted to be able to turn mine on. I was reading about how they come both left and right sides come pre wired. Where can I buy this trigger wire?


Assuming you have Euro Switch and VCDS to code it. Not sure if the R32 has the rear fogs pre-wired like the CC. 

Best bet is to get the wire from dealership. Only a couple bucks and you won't have to pay shipping for it ordering online.


----------



## C_GERM (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok thanks for your help. I'll have to ook into itl


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## bugaudiophile (Mar 14, 2010)

So the 2012 module is totally different and only has 3 connectors (A,B,C).

Anyone done this in an '11 or '12 yet?


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

2012 is the only one of the CC models to have the 3 modules labeled, A,B,C. They went to a similar MK6 format for the J519 electronics. I am working on it...see my post..


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

Guys,

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I tried to enable the rear fog on my '10 CC and it doesn't seem to work.

I installed the euro switch and I enabled the specific bytes mentioned, but it just doesn't turn on. Do you have to run the trigger wire _only_ for _both_ rear fogs or regardless? I'm not getting why it doesn't work. It should just be a 2 minute procedure.

Any ideas?


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Your post was not clear to me, how did you run the trigger wire?


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

instigator31 said:


> Your post was not clear to me, how did you run the trigger wire?


Sorry for the confusion... I meant that I didn't run the wire. I thought I read that you only needed to run it to run both rear fogs, not just one. Do I have to run it regardless?


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

gtitrini said:


> Sorry for the confusion... I meant that I didn't run the wire. I thought I read that you only needed to run it to run both rear fogs, not just one. Do I have to run it regardless?


I have it enabled and I don't have the wire. Doesn't work. Think you need the wire regardless. I would do it just don't see myself ever using this feature anyways.


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for your help. I'll stop by the dealership and see if I can get someone to help me.

Also, I thought that I saw a thread on this once, but I can't seem to find it... Is there no way to run the front fogs with the DRL/headlight all the time? I saw something in the vagcom about fog lights as DRL but for some reason it turns on the light in the headlight, not the actual fog lights.
I'd like to be able to run DRL with headlight and fog during the day and AUTO with headlight and fog at night if possible.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

phantom2010 said:


> I have it enabled and I don't have the wire. Doesn't work. Think you need the wire regardless. I would do it just don't see myself ever using this feature anyways.


It's not something that I use all that often, but it does work. Just this past friday I was driving on the turnpike in heavy, heavy rain. I could barely see cars up in front of me with their lights on due to the spray that comes up off the tires. However, one car that I came up on stood out in the pack. It was an A4 with rear fogs on. It works well when it's snowing.


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

Ween2010 said:


> It's not something that I use all that often, but it does work. Just this past friday I was driving on the turnpike in heavy, heavy rain. I could barely see cars up in front of me with their lights on due to the spray that comes up off the tires. However, one car that I came up on stood out in the pack. It was an A4 with rear fogs on. It works well when it's snowing.


Thats exactly why I want it - for others to see me in heavy rain.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

YES, you must have the trigger wire...


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks for the help.
Is there no way to run the front fogs automatically with the headlights? either with the DRL on or auto lights or both?


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

instigator31 said:


> YES, you must have the trigger wire...


And not have a 2012!! LOL


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

ozfst said:


> And not have a 2012!! LOL


he doesn't , but of course I do :banghead:


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

I know, I do have a 12 and am stuck as well!


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

*New bulbs needed?*

I just order the parts for my question do I need to get a different light bulbs for the back or do the stock ones get brighter?


----------



## 2SLO2RCE (Feb 7, 2012)

awesome right up!!! As a new owner this was on my to do list, but its a 2012 so I guess ill just have to wait...


----------



## shep37 (Aug 29, 2011)

I am curious, I have a 2012 Executive and am having trouble finding the E connector. I found A, B and C, but can't find D or E. I am just trying to find out where I run the trigger wire to exactly? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

shep37 said:


> I am curious, I have a 2012 Executive and am having trouble finding the E connector. I found A, B and C, but can't find D or E. I am just trying to find out where I run the trigger wire to exactly? Any help would be appreciated.


2012's have updated CECM's, not sure if it has been figured out yet.


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

On a side not to get just the parking lights to work you have to disable the DRL with vcds, well at least in my 09 cc sport


----------



## shep37 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a 2012 Executive, and I was able to get only the left or the right rear fog to activate today. The coding on the 2012 CC models are completely different from previous models, but I was able to find the codes from VW Germeny, but as I said...I only could activate one or the other...not both lights. Anyone successfully activated both rear fogs on a 2012 model?? Any thoughts would be great!


----------



## shep37 (Aug 29, 2011)

Just to clarify, no extra bulbs are needed, it just changes the resistance of the existing bulb to make it brighter. All I needed was the euro switch and trigger wire. That's all, I found with the help of my tech at the dealer the OEM coding from VW Germany.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

So can you share your tricks? I think you are the first person I've heard with a 2012 that has gotten any rear fogs to work. Honestly you really only want ONE on .... two and people would think you have break lights on.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

instigator31 said:


> So can you share your tricks? I think you are the first person I've heard with a 2012 that has gotten any rear fogs to work. Honestly you really only want ONE on .... two and people would think you have break lights on.


 X2 

I got a trigger wire and no clue where to put it on my 2012!


Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


----------



## Sphinx8751 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm stuck too. I have a 2010 Sport. I've gotten as far as getting the E plug released and the shell off of it, but I can't for the life of me get the wire inserted into the plug. Is there something else I need to release?


----------



## Sphinx8751 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sphinx8751 said:


> I'm stuck too. I have a 2010 Sport. I've gotten as far as getting the E plug released and the shell off of it, but I can't for the life of me get the wire inserted into the plug. Is there something else I need to release?


Figured it out. I have the wrong part number!


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

For 2013 (maybe 2012) it isn't nearly this easy or straightforward


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

anybody has a pictures/directions of wiring process?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> anybody has a pictures/directions of wiring process?


In my fog light How To are directions of where the trigger wire gets connected to the headlight switch and I mention where to connect on the CECM aswell. It is really very simple. Of course, you will need VagCom adjustments to do it aswell.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> In my fog light How To are directions of where the trigger wire gets connected to the headlight switch and I mention where to connect on the CECM aswell. It is really very simple. Of course, you will need VagCom adjustments to do it aswell.


oh cool, than I do it all together ) 
VAG is done thou...  dunno if i need to re-set check-marks after i do hardware.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for this. Installed my euro switch and trigger wire today and everything is working as it should.


----------



## OldManJames (Oct 15, 2012)

I have an 09 CC. From reading this thread, all I need is the euro switch? Second page someone mention that only the trigger wire is needed only if I want the dash icon to light up? And the car is already coded for driver side fog?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

OldManJames said:


> I have an 09 CC. From reading this thread, all I need is the euro switch? Second page someone mention that only the trigger wire is needed only if I want the dash icon to light up? And the car is already coded for driver side fog?


I have a 2009 as well. I got the euro switch and the trigger wire and made the change in VCDS to have them both light up. They came in VERY handy the next day due to THICK fog on my 1hr commute to work.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow - still hard to believe we can't figure this out for 2012 plus years...I am so bummed. I tried working with someone local and they just gave up. There is another Forum member that I thought was close, but looks like he never got it working either.


----------



## OldManJames (Oct 15, 2012)

Definately need to have the dealer code it or vagcom when you install this switch. Its not plug and play. Just the auto feature and headlight works. Going to order the trigger wire.


----------



## tditurner (Oct 1, 2007)

*Rear Fogs*

Thanks for the great write up rear fogs working fantastic.:laugh:


----------



## socera090 (Dec 24, 2011)

Any body have another link that shows how to remove the e-connector? I have it pulled from the switch no problem, but i need to take the connector out of the harness in order to put the trigger wire into the 7 pin, right? Any help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I only want one rear fog to work (the left side), so I take it that I only need the Euro switch, correct? Please confirm.

Also, if incase I want the icon on the dash to appear, I need to install only the trigger wire, correct? No VagCom needed. Please confirm.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

van33 said:


> I only want one rear fog to work (the left side), so I take it that I only need the Euro switch, correct? Please confirm.
> 
> Also, if incase I want the icon on the dash to appear, I need to install only the trigger wire, correct? No VagCom needed. Please confirm.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You will need the euro switch and a trigger wire. The trigger goes to the CECM module. The wiring from the CECM to the rear fogs is already present so only trigger is needed. VagCom is needed to enable the rear fog(s).

Check here - LINK for a pdf "how to" I put together when I worked on mine a couple years ago.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

I can't take the headlight connector apart. Can anybody tell me how to left up the clip on the connector?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Faramarz1 said:


> I can't take the headlight connector apart. Can anybody tell me how to left up the clip on the connector?


 Check my Foglight retrofit DIY link in my sig. Has instructions also for taking the connector apart.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> Check my Foglight retrofit DIY link in my sig. Has instructions also for taking the connector apart.


 Thanks for the link. Where exactly did you put the screwdriver head to lift up the clip?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Faramarz1 said:


> Thanks for the link. Where exactly did you put the screwdriver head to lift up the clip?


 Right on the side of it so i could get under it a bit and lift up


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, still nothing for 2012's ? WTF did VW do ? I assume this mod for 2012 and newer is now no longer possible....crazy.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> Right on the side of it so i could get under it a bit and lift up


Thanks again. I finally took the headlight connector apart. Now I am stuck with the E connector. I disconnected the E connector from CECM. On the back of the E connector there are two numbers: 8 and 16. Do I need to take the E connector apart as well in order to connect the trigger wire to it? It seems to be accessible the way it is. Any pics of how to release the E connector from the housing?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Faramarz1 said:


> Thanks again. I finally took the headlight connector apart. Now I am stuck with the E connector. I disconnected the E connector from CECM. On the back of the E connector there are two numbers: 8 and 16. Do I need to take the E connector apart as well in order to connect the trigger wire to it? It seems to be accessible the way it is. Any pics of how to release the E connector from the housing?


There should be red lock onthe side 
You release it the holder slides out
Just remeber the pin number you need to access
Count it from 8 or 16


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

akipal said:


> There should be red lock onthe side
> You release it the holder slides out
> Just remeber the pin number you need to access
> Count it from 8 or 16


There is no red lock on the side. There is a tab on the side similar to the one on the light switch connector. I lift it up with a flat head but couldn't release the actual connector.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Faramarz1 said:


> There is no red lock on the side. There is a tab on the side similar to the one on the light switch connector. I lift it up with a flat head but couldn't release the actual connector.


On the side of the E connector should be a release, I think mine was purple in color. Once you lift this up slightly with a flat head, you should then be able to slide the connector wire into the slot needed and then close the release.

You don't take it apart like you needed to with the headlight connector. Only lift up on connector lock and slide wire into slot.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I know this thread is kind of ancient! LOL

But I did want to say thanks for sharing this info with us! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> I know this thread is kind of ancient! LOL
> 
> But I did want to say thanks for sharing this info with us! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have done it too bro, EURO Style


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> On the side of the E connector should be a release, I think mine was purple in color. Once you lift this up slightly with a flat head, you should then be able to slide the connector wire into the slot needed and then close the release.
> 
> You don't take it apart like you needed to with the headlight connector. Only lift up on connector lock and slide wire into slot.












Can't find where the E connector is and how to take it off. Need help please! See pic and mark the spot if possible. Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

van33 said:


> Can't find where the E connector is and how to take it off. Need help please! See pic and mark the spot if possible. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're looking in the wrong spot. You have to go underneath the dashboard where the ODBII port is. It's an uncomfortable spot, but you'll see modules in that area.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I see. Do I need to take covers off down that area as well? I've looked under there and it's well sealed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

van33 said:


> I see. Do I need to take covers off down that area as well? I've looked under there and it's well sealed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah just a couple screws. This should give you a good idea.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> I have done it too bro, EURO Style


Nice man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Yeah just a couple screws. This should give you a good idea.


Nice DIY


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks Munnarg. I finally figured it out. The hardest part of the process was pushing in the wire to the E connector pin 13 slot. No matter what direction I went with, it just would go in. I finally pushed hard enough out of frustration (really awkward spot when you're down there) and broke the end. So I said F&[email protected] it, I spliced the wire and pushed it in there without the metal end. I simply made sure that the wire is secure and tight enough so it wouldn't go loose.

After some VagCom coding, it finally worked. I'm very pleased with the out come. I will surely get a lot of use with this mod now that it's been fogging a whole lot here in FL with some rain showers. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Didnt read the hole thread but so u need extra bulbs ?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

van33 said:


> Thanks Munnarg. I finally figured it out. The hardest part of the process was pushing in the wire to the E connector pin 13 slot. No matter what direction I went with, it just would go in. I finally pushed hard enough out of frustration (really awkward spot when you're down there) and broke the end. So I said F&[email protected] it, I spliced the wire and pushed it in there without the metal end. I simply made sure that the wire is secure and tight enough so it wouldn't go loose.
> 
> After some VagCom coding, it finally worked. I'm very pleased with the out come. I will surely get a lot of use with this mod now that it's been fogging a whole lot here in FL with some rain showers.
> 
> ...


Did you "unlock" connector? It should go in pretty easy



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Did you "unlock" connector? It should go in pretty easy
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I sure did. But no matter which angle I used, it just wouldn't go in. I figured that's there's only one correct angle but even with that, it still wouldn't go in all the way. It would only go half way which wasn't far enough for the pins to reach, I guess, cause I tried it and it didn't work. 

I actually thought it was the trigger wire connector that's messed up so I tried another wire (I bought 2), but the result was the same. It still wouldn't go in all the way. Splicing is not bad tho, just make sure that's it's secure and it should be fine...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Didnt read the hole thread but so u need extra bulbs ?


No extra bulbs needed, bro. Just a trigger wire and VagCom coding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

van33 said:


> No extra bulbs needed, bro. Just a trigger wire and VagCom coding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Van
Im on my way to the dealer


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

In 2012 wich one its the E conector white yellor or black? I have ABC not E


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

talja10 said:


> In 2012 wich one its the E conector white yellor or black? I have ABC not E


I know i PMed you this but i will post it here for others.

IF YOU CAR IS MADE AFTER NOVEMBER 2010 YOU HAVE NEWER MODULE. Thus you have 3 54pin connectors A B and C

Trigger wire goes from PIN 7 on switch to PIN 17 on connector A.


Switch Pin 7<--------------------wire-----------------------> Pin 17 Connector A on Electronic Module


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> I know i PMed you this but i will post it here for others.
> 
> IF YOU CAR IS MADE AFTER NOVEMBER 2010 YOU HAVE NEWER MODULE. Thus you have 3 54pin connectors A B and C
> 
> ...


Its all good after your pm.

Except i get the light on the dash but no lights in the rear.i open my vcds and its not giving me any option To activate rear fogs :/


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Its all good after your pm.
> 
> Except i get the light on the dash but no lights in the rear.i open my vcds and its not giving me any option To activate rear fogs :/


Yeach i remember reading something about "special" vcds coding for cars with newer modules. Search forum for a little bit, i am sure somebody figured it out. Or contact Ross-tech


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yeach i remember reading something about "special" vcds coding for cars with newer modules. Search forum for a little bit, i am sure somebody figured it out. Or contact Ross-tech


and I get this error code 
Saturday,01,February,2014,19:52:00:65358
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910

Dealer/Shop Name: tales vw cc

VIN: License Plate: REAR FOG


Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb
Control Module Part Number: 3AA 937 087 A HW: 3AA 937 087 A
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ47 H 413 0452
Software Coding: 000000000000000000980291B50009AC407D7C8941608D60648060200040
Work Shop Code: WSC 05311 123 12345
VCID: 3851CDFF8BACC5DE6C3-806D
6 Faults Found:

00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 42
Mileage: 38924 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2031.14.29
Time: 18:24:21

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.75 V
ON
ON
ON
OFF
OFF

00988 - Lamp for Brake Light; Right (M10) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 42
Mileage: 38924 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2031.14.29
Time: 18:24:21

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.75 V
ON
ON
ON
OFF
OFF

01516 - Terminal 30; Left 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 42
Mileage: 38924 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2031.14.29
Time: 18:24:19

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.75 V
ON
ON
ON
OFF
OFF

01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 42
Mileage: 38924 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2031.14.29
Time: 18:24:25

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.75 V
ON
ON
ON
OFF
OFF

02391 - Terminal 30 Reference 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 42
Mileage: 38924 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2031.14.29
Time: 18:24:20

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.75 V
ON
ON
 ON
OFF
OFF

02395 - Parking Light Front Right (M3) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 42
Mileage: 38924 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2031.14.29
Time: 18:24:20

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.75 V
ON
ON
ON
OFF
OFF


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Since my Wife's car is a 2012 model (still old body shape for Mexico at that year) I'll have to check this out as well!

Thanks for the input!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Nice DIY


Thanks but I didn't make it. All credit belongs to another member Angelico from his website.



van33 said:


> Thanks Munnarg. I finally figured it out. The hardest part of the process was pushing in the wire to the E connector pin 13 slot. No matter what direction I went with, it just would go in. I finally pushed hard enough out of frustration (really awkward spot when you're down there) and broke the end. So I said F&[email protected] it, I spliced the wire and pushed it in there without the metal end. I simply made sure that the wire is secure and tight enough so it wouldn't go loose.
> 
> After some VagCom coding, it finally worked. I'm very pleased with the out come. I will surely get a lot of use with this mod now that it's been fogging a whole lot here in FL with some rain showers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome bro :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Thanks but I didn't make it. All credit belongs to another member Angelico from his website.


Thanks for sharing these with us!


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Just ordered my euro switch. Can I order the trigger wire online or have to go to dealer and order? Already got my vagcom guy lined up.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Slammed CC said:


> Just ordered my euro switch. Can I order the trigger wire online or have to go to dealer and order? Already got my vagcom guy lined up.


Either way... If you go the online route, you'll prolly be paying more for the shipping, cause the wire itself is only a couple if bucks. Just get it thru your dealer to avoid the shipping cost.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

van33 said:


> Either way... If you go the online route, you'll prolly be paying more for the shipping, cause the wire itself is only a couple if bucks. Just get it thru your dealer to avoid the shipping cost.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

If u have 2012 cc dont bother doing it.mine its not showing any activation on vcds for rear fogs


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a 2010 sport, so it should work right?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Slammed CC said:


> I have a 2010 sport, so it should work right?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


My connectors are marked as A,B,C no E i u have (which i believe u do ) the E connector u should be same as the rest here who made it work.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Slammed CC said:


> I have a 2010 sport, so it should work right?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


I would go look under the dash if you have the E connector first. If you do, then it's possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> If u have 2012 cc dont bother doing it.mine its not showing any activation on vcds for rear fogs


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks guys, I have the E connector so it's on. Going to the dealership in the morning to order the wire.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


>


I know bro freaking waste of my body twist )


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> I know bro freaking waste of my body twist )


Yeah man! And you don't insurance on it! LOL

I just wasted a wire trigger! LOL


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Yeah man! And you don't insurance on it! LOL
> 
> I just wasted a wire trigger! LOL


Lol u bought it already?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Lol u bought it already?


Yes man, it's on it's way by now! LOL


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Talk about good timing on the rear fog light mod... Look at them fog :laugh:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerrad (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you so much kdagher! Great DIY!!


----------



## alexpd (Aug 11, 2008)

*Cc 2013*

Has anybody done this on a 2013?

Thanks!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Very helpful thread! :thumbup:


----------



## representing_deutsch_land (Aug 9, 2006)

This thread is long, can we get a recap/refresh? I'm looking to do this on my 2013. :beer:


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

I am fairly sure any 2012 and younger VW can't get the rear fog modification.....


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

*thread date*

well the thread dated back to 2009 with sucessful implementation. I havent done it yet on my 2009 but its defintely possible


----------

